
We need a feedback on our product: Eqvista – captable management - Tomcl
http://eqvista.com
======
Tomcl
[http://eqvista.com](http://eqvista.com)

Hi Everyone,

I'm the founder of eqvista (Tomas).

We have reached over 6,000 clients at startupregistry.hk and incparadise.net,
they had the same common problem. Once they set up a company, they didn't know
how and where to manage their founders, investor, and employees equity (Equity
Stock Option Plans). Since we know that it was the key for every entrepreneur,
we have decided to: \- make sure that you onboard your company within 7minutes
\- deliver a fantastic online captable experience for startups \- provide
excellent equity management services.

We have a long way to go but are excited to unveil what we have achieved so
far. You can already: \- Unlimited Employees, Investors, Users \- Unlimited
Companies \- Easily see your cap table \- Manage Convertible Note, KISS, SAFE
recording, Issue options \- Equity Plan Management \- Manage Employee Stock
Options (ESO) \- Set a Vesting of ESO \- Waterfall Analysis \- Financing
Rounds Modeling

We focused pretty heavily on the UI&UX. We have a lot more to come on the
product side, including better analytics, to help you understand your CapTable
and compliance.

We'd love to hear any and all feedback you have. We'll be looking at comments
here all day, or you can email us directly at tomas[AT]eqvista.com.

------
TravisL
Last day I signed up for your product and I loved it. I agree that managing
the cap table and shares of a company are always a hectic task for
entrepreneurs like us. Earlier I used excel sheets for recording and managing
all my company equity tasks. But, it is not that easy to maintain the
transactions manually. When I tried Eqvista I felt the easiness of creating
and managing my cap table, because every equity transactions are updated real-
time. Also, I tried the financial modeling (Waterfall Analysis and
Roundmodeling), really a cool feature.

~~~
Tomcl
Glat to hear that you love the financial modeling (Waterfall Analysis and
Roundmodeling)!

We have a bunch of cool products we want to launch very soon. BoardRoom
supported by DocuSign. Secondary transaction; split, speed vesting, buy out,
transfer...etc.

If you need us to help you with onboarding please send me an email
tom[at]eqvista.com

